# Looking 1/32 P&W R-985 engine



## jrw1238 (Mar 23, 2013)

Guys, I need some help running down a 1/32 R-985
I was at the Beechcraft Heritage Museum in Tullahoma, TN last week and bought a kit for a 1/32 staggerwing. Since it could be built as a G-17S which was the last series built I couldn't pass it up. The kit is from 1976 and is a display model with no interior. It is going to take a lot of work to get a decent model from this kit.

The main thing that is holding me back is finding an engine for it. I have checked Vector, Quick Boost, Aries, and Engines and Things with no luck. If anyone knows where I coould find one please let me know.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2013)

I've had a quick look, and see that 'Vector' do a R- 985 in 1/48th scale only. However, 'Vector' also do a R-1340 in 1/32nd scale. Not the right engine, but looks similar, and might pass hidden inside the cowling? 
I've looked elsewhere without success.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2013)

jrw1238 said:


> I have checked Vector, Quick Boost, Aries, and Engines and Things with no luck.





Airframes said:


> I've looked elsewhere without success.




*Well... it means it's the time for making it from scratch !!!!*


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2013)

Yep! Or modify the Vector R-1340.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2013)

True...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 27, 2013)

....or time for some T- and C-Stoff, to think this through properly!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2013)

Excellent idea old boy - it's your round!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd modify the available R-1340, the Staggerwing's engine sits back far enough to get away with it easily.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ultracast also make the same engine for 1$ more. If you decide to use the engine and modify it, I guess it would boil down to shipping costs.







Geo


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## jrw1238 (Aug 19, 2013)

I tried to do a post on here a couple of days ago. One of the ideas I had was using the crankcase on R-1340 and the jugs from another engine, just can't remember which one. Another idea that was suggested was to use the R-985 on one of the Williams brothers kits. For the time being at least this project has been put on the back burner. 

I have the Roden UC-43 and D17S. Recently I found an old AMT G17S which is the one I want to do. I think I will try a little kit bashing and see What I can come up with.

Right now I am working on a conversion Hasegawa Spitfire MK IXc to a MK XI photo recon airplane flown by the USAAF.
John


----------



## Jan K (Oct 31, 2013)

Try to get replacement sprue engine from Williams Brothers Gee Bee Z or their other kits.


----------



## mikec1 (Nov 7, 2013)

.
.
.
Greetings all;


..... When I have engine problems the first place I look is Hannants. There based in the United Kingdom. They get a better selection of the
European market than we do here in the United States. On large items the postal rates are outrages. But on PE and small items it's
not to bad. 

Hannants - Plastic model kits and accessories


Good Luck,


Mike
.
.
.


----------

